# Noticed something funny when ordering some code books



## texas transplant (Nov 13, 2009)

Needed a couple of new code books.  2006 IBC.

Softcover English:      $78.75

Softcover Spanish:    $68.00

Just thought that was funny. (strange) ??????


----------



## High Desert (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Noticed something funny when ordering some code books

Spanish test. Can someone tell me what this says?

*Pasillo.*Un componente de acceso a la salida que define y establece una ruta de acceso de salida de viaje.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Noticed something funny when ordering some code books



> Spanish test. Can someone tell me what this says?Pasillo.Un componente de acceso a la salida que define y establece una ruta de acceso de salida de viaje.


"Walkway: A component of access on the way out that defines and establishes a route of access at the outset of trip."

So, I cheated!

www.freetranslation.com

 :geek:


----------



## RJJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Noticed something funny when ordering some code books

My Spanish is a little rusty, but " walkway: Follow north and the component will allow free access!


----------



## High Desert (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Noticed something funny when ordering some code books

gene and rjj: both pretty close. The phrase loses something in the translation from English to Spanish, and back from Spanish to English. It was actually the definition of an "Aisle."


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Noticed something funny when ordering some code books

Spanish language is smart they use a lot less words, hince the lower cost.


----------

